# ordering Master55



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

my local dealer has stopped taking orders for the master55 frameset as of last saturday. my friend was one day late in putting up his order.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

onefour02 said:


> my local dealer has stopped taking orders for the master55 frameset as of last saturday. my friend was one day late in putting up his order.


And they will not make an exception for him so that they can make the sale? I think that is a pile of BS if I have ever heard it. What made that specific day the cutoff such that they could not extend it one more day?


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Contact R&A in Brooklyn, NY. They will bendover backwards to ultimately make a sale. Money always welcomed in NYC. www.racycles.com Money talks, BS walks. And this elitism is pure BS.


----------

